#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-27
<MobiAndroid> test avec Androïde
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> kanouk: bonsoir
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi?
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-28
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde
<kanouk> salut tottto-drummond 
<kanouk> comment 
<kanouk> ça va?
<tottto-drummond> ca va bien et toi kanouk
<kanouk> bien aussi merci :)
<kanouk> passé un beau noël?
<tottto-drummond> bien sur avec ma blonde a ste julie
<kanouk> oh!
<kanouk> :)
<tottto-drummond> on a fait de la grand bouffe
<tottto-drummond> :-)
<tottto-drummond> de la tourtiere du lac
<kanouk> moi pareil
<kanouk> elle vient de cette région?
<tottto-drummond> de montréal.. mais moi je suis un hybride.. montréal, lac st jean, drummond, kuujjuaq, iqaluit, radisson etc... lol
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> elle est pas un peu perdue avec tout ce mélange?
<tottto-drummond> mais.. mes  5 années a Kuujjuaq ont été les plus belldes
<kanouk> connais pas Kuujjuaq :D
<tottto-drummond> c est un autre monde.. j ai beaucoup voyagé.. mais Kuujjuaq a été mon plus grand dépaisement
<kanouk> k
<tottto-drummond> les inuits sont des gens extraordinaires
<kanouk> l'encodage de ton client est en unicode utf-8?
<kanouk> j'en doute pas un instant que les inuits soient extraordinaires
<tottto-drummond> je suis avec xchat
<Ankman> tous les accent sont bien ici ééééé :-)
<kanouk> k
<tottto-drummond> good
<kanouk> parce que je vois de temps à autre "encodage incompatible"
<tottto-drummond> quel client utilises tu
<kanouk> mon encodage est en unicode utf-8 moi aussi
<kanouk> colloguy
<kanouk> et parfois xchat aussi
<tottto-drummond> ok
<tottto-drummond> je pensait a ca hier.. ca va faire 5 ans que je suis avec Ubuntu
<kanouk> et tu aimes toujours?
<tottto-drummond> mezzen
<kanouk> moi malheureusement mon portable avec ubuntu dessus est défectueux et je peux pas m'en servir
<kanouk> va falloir une réparation
<Ankman> oh
<tottto-drummond> probleme de ?
<Ankman> hardware?
<tottto-drummond> ok
<kanouk> je sais pas mais ya plus d'image
<Musashimaru> en branchant la sortie vga, ca marche?
<kanouk> il boote bien mais pas d'image
<kanouk> pas essayé
<Musashimaru> essaie, comme ca tu sauras si ca vient de l'écrasn ou de la carte graphique
<kanouk> connais rien du tout à ça
<Musashimaru> ben tu branches un écran, et tu vois si ca affiche<
<Musashimaru> au fait, c'est quoi la commande pour charger une image XPM inclue dans le code?
<kanouk> ben faut d'abord que j'aie un autre écran 
<Musashimaru> en c?
<tottto-drummond>  ca ressemble a un probleme avec ton écran sur ton portable a premiere vue comme ca
<kanouk> je sais pas
<Musashimaru> ca peut être un simple faux contact d'un connecteur
<kanouk> c'est ce que je pense Musashimaru 
<tottto-drummond> si c était ta carte vidéo ca ne fonctionnerait pas avec un écran externe
<kanouk> je vais l'emmener chez le docteur :D
<kanouk> pour le faire examiner :D
<tottto-drummond> lol
<Ankman> on peut access un tty console? avec STRG-ALT-F1
<kanouk> et si les remèdes coûtent trop cher ben je vais le mettre aux ordures
<Ankman> si il marche l'ecran est okay
<kanouk> tu veux que j'essaie ça Ankman ?
<tottto-drummond> as tu essayé de le démarrer avec un live cd
<tottto-drummond> ou un clef usb
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> ben ya plus rien qui fonctionne, je peux plus booter sur cd et il ne montait plus les volumes de mes clés usb non plus
<kanouk> ok mais attends je vais le sortir et le démarrer et je te dis quand c'est ok
<Ankman> k
<Musashimaru> si y'a pas le prompt du bios.... c'Est mal barré
<kanouk> tu veux dire que si je peux pas accéder au bios c'est foutu Musashimaru ?
<kanouk> bon j'arrive pas à voir le bios
<Musashimaru> kanouk, je veux dire que si tu peux pas voir les infos de bios du début, c'est peut probable que ca affiche la console sous ubuntu
<kanouk> attend
<kanouk> bon là il a booté et j'ai entendu le son de gdm pour ma session
<kanouk> et là je fais ctr alt F1?
<kanouk> j'ai pas d'image
<Ankman> si il n'ya pas des messages BIOS l'ecran est fu**ed
<Ankman> CTRL-ALT-F1
<kanouk> bon j'ai fait
<kanouk> mais c'est ça il n'affiche aucune image
<kanouk> donc ce serait mon écran?
<Ankman> pas des messages BIOS avant?
<kanouk> non rien du tout mais il boote bien
<kanouk> j'arrive même à gdm
<Ankman> it's dead, Jim
<tottto-drummond> c est l écrant tant qu a moi
<kanouk> donc faudrait que je me trouve un autre écran
<Ankman> externe
<kanouk> mais ce ne doit pas être seulement ça
<tottto-drummond> ou.. mais t embarque dans les frais la
<kanouk> puisque mon lecteur cd/dvd avait cessé de fonctionner aussi avant
<kanouk> et il ne reconnaissait plus mes clés usb
<kanouk> montait plus les volumes de mes périphériques externes
<tottto-drummond> ouais..  ca ressemble a la solution ultime ca
<kanouk> bah comme je disais tantôt je vais aller lui faire passer un examen chez le docteur
<kanouk> pas le choix
<kanouk> c'est toujours cet ordi que j'utilisais avec ubuntu
<Ankman> hmm
<Musashimaru> kanouk, ben utilise les autres avec ubuntu...
<kanouk> ben mon vieux portable est pas assez puissant pour installer ubuntu
<tottto-drummond> as tu essayé Lubuntu
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> je regarde
<tottto-drummond> lubuntu ca marche avec un 386
<kanouk> je regarde ça
<kanouk> ça semble intéressant
<kanouk> j'ai slitaz d'installé sur mon vieux portable
<tottto-drummond> j ai instalé Lubuntu sur le vieux portable de mon plus vieux et ca fait la job
<kanouk> je vais télécharger l'iso demain et la graver
<tottto-drummond> ok
<kanouk> là je peux pas 
<kanouk> il y a gparted d'installé sur le live cd?
<kanouk> tottto-drummond: , tu as installé sur le disque au complet ton lubuntu?
 * Ankman designs a montreal metro car *g*
<tottto-drummond> oui kanouk
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ok mais j'aimerais bien garder mon slitaz
<Ankman> slitaz?
<tottto-drummond> ok
<kanouk> oui slitaz Ankman , tu connais?
<Ankman> non
<kanouk> http://www.slitaz.org/fr/index.html
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> wow
<kanouk> il y a beaucoup de choses avec lesquelles je dois me familiariser avec slitaz
<kanouk> ça boote dans le temps de le dire
<Ankman> j'ais slax sur cle USB
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> moi j'avais installé ubuntu-remix sur clé usb
<Ankman> serieuse
<kanouk> oui
<tottto-drummond> au fait que pensez vous de Unity
<kanouk> et j'avais une framakey 
<Ankman> boot de 4 GB (ou 2) cle
<kanouk> moi je connais pas Unity
<kanouk> 4GB Ankman 
<Musashimaru> unity c'est dans natty non?
<Musashimaru> ca démarre pas dans ma VM sous kvm because pas de 3D
<tottto-drummond> oui pour natty. mais tu peux l essayer aussi avec 10.10 mais je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit le bon choix.. mais je laisse la chance au courreur
<kanouk> toi tottto-drummond , tu as maverick?
<Musashimaru> mais c'est pour les netbook?
<tottto-drummond> oui kanouk
<kanouk> k
<tottto-drummond> sur mon pc, mon portable et mon netbook
<kanouk> et tu as fait des mises à niveau ou bien des réinstall complètes à chaque version?
<tottto-drummond> clean install
<tottto-drummond> sauf sur mon server
<kanouk> ok c'est mieux je crois
<Musashimaru> moi aussi, sur mon Pc, mon backend mythtv, mon ordi de cuisine, l'ordi de ma chambre et bientot sur ma pandaboard
<tottto-drummond>  j ai un serveur dédié pour le téléphone et ma musique
<kanouk> k
<Musashimaru> bon, m'en va regarder mon coffret de La Petite Vie
<kanouk> wowwww c'est cool tout ça, les gens n'ont plus besoin de conjoints ils ont leurs ordis :D
<tottto-drummond> ouch. dis pas ca a ma blonde lol
<kanouk> lol , tu crois qu'elle serait d'accord avec moi tottto-drummond ? :D
<tottto-drummond> he he lol...
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> ben elle est encore en win.. belbelle.. elle veux se faire convertir.. mais ca va prendre une grosse formation dans so cas
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> et moi je ne force pas les conversions.. tu switch a Ubuntu.. c est ta décision
<kanouk> moi ça faisait 4 ans avec mon ubuntu
<tottto-drummond> :-)
<kanouk> tu fais bien
<tottto-drummond> avec Ubuntu. le meilleur reste a venir
<kanouk> sûrment
<kanouk> ça évolue toujours
<kanouk> moi j'ai débuté avec gutsy
<kanouk> essayé juste comme ça sans savoir ce que je faisais
<tottto-drummond> mais ca la fatique quand elle voit mon portable etre opérationnel apres 25 secondes pendant qu elle attend
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> je la comprend parce que moi aussi ça me fatiguerait
<tottto-drummond> moi aussi.. j  ai essayé fedora, knoppix  opensuse etc....
<tottto-drummond> mais Ubuntu c est lui qui faisait la job
<kanouk> j'ai tout plein de bons logiciels sur mon portable qui marche pas
<kanouk> et ces logiciels me manquent
<kanouk> comme gimp, inkscape
<kanouk> imagination
<kanouk> je m'en servais beaucoup
<kanouk> openoffice.org
<tottto-drummond> ouais.. je présuime.. moi le seul que j ai vraiment besoin c est Citrix.. et ca marche avec Ubuntu
<kanouk> il fait quoi ce logiciel?
<tottto-drummond> ben c est la plate forme qu me permet de me logger au bureau
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> pour ton serveur?
<tottto-drummond> non.
<tottto-drummond> je travaille pour le groupe robert
<kanouk> ok
<tottto-drummond> tsé. les camions jaune
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> oui
<tottto-drummond> je suis a la répartion
<kanouk> k
<tottto-drummond> répattition
<kanouk> répartition :D
<tottto-drummond> je peux faire mon boulot a distance
<tottto-drummond> avec Citrix
<kanouk> ah c'est chouette ça
<tottto-drummond> mezzen
<tottto-drummond> a 28$ de  l heure lol
<kanouk> imagine assis chez toi et travaillant
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> ca c est le nec plus ultra lol
<kanouk> ben tu fais partie des chanceux
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> et c est plus stable en Ubuntu qu avec Win gogosse
<kanouk> on dit windaube
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> ouais. pour etre tres poli lol
<kanouk> ou bien windope
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> bon... je vais aller au dodo.. .. boulot demain
<tottto-drummond> bonne fin de soirée..
<kanouk> bon moi aussi je dois quitter
<tottto-drummond> xox
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un sait si MagicFab a nommer une heure et un endroit pour le 5 a 7 ???? 
<Musashimaru> ben ca doit être de 5 à 7
<Musashimaru> :)
<Mobidoy> Bahhh aujourd'hui e terme 5 a 7 est plutot utiliser pour dire une rencontre informelle afin de partager et echanger librement devant une boisson alcoholiser ! :)
<Musashimaru> je pensais que c'était plus pour aller cruser les pitounes
<Mobidoy> Rofl, ca dépend ou tu es rendus dans ta vie :) Moi je sais bin que si je sors cruiser les pitounes, je vais me faire acceuillir avec des sacs a poubelles remplis de mon inge sur le perron !! 
<Musashimaru> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-29
<kanouk_> re
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> re
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-30
<MobiAndroid> arrrggg mon portable est mort... Flash de bios qui a mal tourné.... Il allume même plus :-(
<Musashimaru> MobiAndroid, commant ca mal tourné?
<Musashimaru> tu as pas un mode de récupération de bios? un mode de bios de sécurité juste pour flasher?
<MobiAndroid> Bin tout c'est fait normalement mais, apres coup, au moment du redémarrage, bin il c'est éteint pour ne plus redémarrer :-(
<MobiAndroid> non c vraiment bizarre... il allume même plus.... 
<MobiAndroid> même les lumières devant ne s'allume plus pour montrer qu'il est branché
<Musashimaru> étrange
<MobiAndroid> ouaip
<MobiAndroid> il est toujours sous garantie... Retour a Asus Lundi prochain
<Musashimaru> asus a des système de récupération nnon dans ses bios?
<tottto-drummond> salut les ubunteros québécois
<Musashimaru> où ca?
<MobiAndroid> salut tottto-drummond
<qwebirc13222> salut
<qwebirc13222> je cherche une ADRESSE: HTTP/ pour avoir la CARTE RADAR en plus de la meteo sur BULLETIN MÉTÉO.
<qwebirc13222> vive linux
<Musashimaru> heuuuu... c'est pas la peine de nous acheter avec des 2vive linux" ;)
<Musashimaru> qwebirc13222, sinon, j'ai aucune idée pour ta question.
<deuxpi> qwebirc13222: http://www.meteo.gc.ca/canada_f.html
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-31
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> h[a|e]llo kanouk
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> allo Ankman , oui ça va et toi?
<kanouk> oufffff
<kanouk> essayé d'installer lubuntu sur mon vieil ordi comme proposé mais impossible
<kanouk> essayé en effaçant et regravant mon cd 3 fois et toujours le même message
<kanouk> ce message: pool/restricted/b/bcmw1/bcmw1-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5_i386-deb
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> tout?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> j'arrivais à entrer mon user et mot de passe et rendu là plus possible de terminer l'install
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> c'est un file, pas error
<kanouk> donc j'ai réinstallé une autre distro et en essaie d'autres
<kanouk> sais pas :(
<Ankman> autre marche?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> j'en essaie d'autres quand-même
<kanouk> je teste
<kanouk> et lubuntu était très très long à charger en live
<Ankman> ici debian refusee d'install...
<kanouk> !
<Ankman> j'ai essayee ubuntu et il a beaucoup d'erreur... mais marhe
<kanouk> j'ai déjà essayé d'installer debian une fois et j'ai eu presque le même message
<Ankman> marche
<Ankman> ooh
<kanouk> sur le même ordi
<Ankman> disque dure problem?
<kanouk> peut-être
<Ankman> partitionee-il?
<kanouk> pourtant j'ai fait un check disk et tout est ok
<kanouk> oui il est partitionné
<kanouk> pour la distro que j'ai dessus présentement
<kanouk> une partition pour le SE et une pour mon home
<Ankman> windows aussi a disque?
<kanouk> non aucun windows dessus
<Ankman> laisee ubuntu partitionee?
<kanouk> je sais pas si ça changerait quelque chose
<kanouk> parce que quand j'ai voulu installer lubuntu j'ai choisi le disque entier
<kanouk> comme totto-drummond avait fait
<Ankman> si le disque est vide autrefois... boot de CD et "e2fsck -b /dev/sda"
<kanouk> et cette commande installe le système?
<Ankman> non, checks disk
<Ankman> peut-etre detruit data
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> suis en train de regraver une iso d'une autre distro
<kanouk> je vais garder ta commande si toutefois j'en ai besoin
<kanouk> merci
<Ankman> umm. il y'a "badblocks" pour  ca
<kanouk> et cette commande est-ce que je dois la mettre entre guillemets?
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> je comprend pas (mon francaise est pas bon)
<kanouk> est-ce que dans ta commande je dois mettre ces signes avant et après: "
<Ankman> avant installation
<kanouk> "comme ça" ou juste comme ça?
<Ankman> boot de CD, pas  install...
<Ankman> apres on vu le desktop ouvrer un shell, etre root et
<kanouk> oui je sais mais la commande que tu m'as donnée est-ce que je dois mettre les petits """"""""      avant et après la commande?
<Ankman> badblocks /dev/sda
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> merci
<Ankman> pas monte-il
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> je crois il monte ca. il faut demonter-il avant
<Ankman> umount /dev/sda1
<Ankman> umm...non
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> si rien est installee il ne monte
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> ben si je fais F1 pt'être que je pourrais passer une commande
<kanouk> faudrait voir
<Ankman> apres le desktop est la on ouvre un "gnome terminal"...
<Ankman> sudo su
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> on est root
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> et "badblocks..."
<kanouk> et il vérifie le disque au complet?
<Ankman> badblocks /dev/sda
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> ou /dev/hda
<kanouk> oué ça dépend du système qu'on installe
<kanouk> merci bien Ankman j'ai noté donc je devrais m'en rappeler :)
<kanouk> bon là je viens de teminer une gravure et j'essaie une distro
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> ça boote.....j'attends la suite
<Ankman> k
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> il revérifie mon disque
<kanouk> l'écran est tout bousillé avec des barres
<kanouk> je vais redémarrer avec une résolution plus haute
<kanouk> tout fonctionne, seulement la résolution d'écran qui n'est pas bonne
<Ankman> g'night
<kanouk> you to
<Ankman> oo[s
<Ankman> ok
<kanouk> je quitte moi aussi
<kanouk> @ +++
<Ankman> ah, demain
<kanouk> bonjour!
<Ankman> allo
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> ca va bien?
<kanouk> oui merci et toi?
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> j'ai testé la distro dont je parlais hier mais j'ai pas encore installé
<kanouk> une fois installée il faudra la configurer et faut que je fasse des recherches pour savoir comment faire
<Ankman> configurer?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> xorg et tout le reste
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> il faut de configerer?
<kanouk> j'aurais pas la bonne résolution d'écran si je l'installais et il me faudrait installer ce qu'il faut
<kanouk> yes
<Ankman> jamais fait ca a l'installation
<kanouk> ben avec celle que je veux installer il faut le faire
<Ankman> Xorg -configure
<Ankman> criee default config
<Ankman> il faut de met la a /etc/X11/ et lance Xorg
<kanouk> mais je crois qu'il manque des paquets qu'il faudrait que j'installe
<kanouk> j'ai pas vraiment le temps de faire ça ce soir
<Ankman> ok
<kanouk> il me faudrait tout rebooter et ce serait un peu long
<Ankman> ok
<kanouk> Bonne année 2011 en passant Ankman et à tous aussi
<Ankman> merci
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> de toi aussi
<kanouk> merci aussi
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-02
<kanouk> bonsoir!!!
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir Kanouk
<kanouk> allo Mobidoy
<kanouk> bonne année 2011
<Mobidoy> A toi aussi :) J'ai pris un coup de vieux Aujourd'hui, mon plus vieux a eu 18 ans :) 
<kanouk> oh! ca fait vieillir ca
<kanouk> tu as combien d'enfants?
<Mobidoy> 3... 18, 15 et 10
<kanouk> lol alors tu es à la mi quanrantaine
<kanouk> ;-D
<Mobidoy> nope... 39 :)
<kanouk> ben tu les a eus jeune
<Mobidoy> ouaip :) 21 ans mon premier :)
<Mobidoy> Pis je trouvais ca tard :) 
<kanouk> j'avais calculé :-D
<kanouk> oh!
<Mobidoy> Si ca avait ete juste de moi, j'en aurais au moins une dizaine :)
<kanouk> wow
<kanouk> ton signe c'est cancer toi?
<Mobidoy> Lol non mais pas loin.... Lion :) 
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> j'étais pas loin en effet
<Mobidoy> Mais je me satisfait avec ceux des amis et de la famille.... 
<Mobidoy> Ont a toujours des enfants ici :) 
<kanouk> je fais d'astrologie mais tu dois avoir un ascendant en signe du cancer
<kanouk> ca garde jeune des enfants
<kanouk> je "fais pas" d'astrologie
<Mobidoy> ouaip.... Pis ici, c'est un vrai terrain de jeu pour eux... 2 Xbox 360, 2 PS3, Une Wii, 5 PSP, / nintendo DS, 6 Ordinateurs :) 
<kanouk> de quoi les tenir occupés :D
<Mobidoy> Oui... Juste ce soir, les 3 miens sont en visite chez leurs grand mere mais, j'en ai 4 autres ici qui ecoutes la parties en 3D avec nous... pas de parents :) lol 
<kanouk> et les "Wii" c'est super le fun
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> La wii, la move, la Kinect... Rockband 3, name it... nous les avons a peu pres tous :) 
<Mobidoy> Les enfants, c'est fait pour avoir du plaisir et etre heureux, si ils sont souriant et epanouient, ca vaut tout ca !!!! <
<kanouk> entièrement d'accord avec toi
<kanouk> tu t'y connais un peu en matériel
<kanouk> ?
<kanouk> j'ai pas de son sur mon ordi
<kanouk> après une install toute fraîche
<Mobidoy> quel carte de son ? 
<kanouk> j'ai tapé lspci et j'ai tout ca devant moi mais je sais pas laquelle
<kanouk> ce serait host bridge?
<kanouk> ou usb controller
<kanouk> multimedia audio controller?
<Mobidoy> Multimedia
<kanouk> c'es Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) AC'97
<kanouk> Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Mobidoy> ok, bon depart elle est du moins reconnus :) 
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> avec une autre distro j'avais pas de problème de son
<kanouk> et sur cette distro aucun son
<kanouk> il me manque pt'être un paquett
<kanouk> tous les alsa sont installés
<Mobidoy> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Mobidoy> non ca peut etre tres simple :) 
<Mobidoy> Tape cette commende et donne moi le resultat :) 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> arggg commande
<kanouk> je tape cette commande et j'ai rien
<kanouk> soit je la tape pas comme il faut
<kanouk> et j'arrive pas à faire du copier/coller dans le terminal
<Mobidoy> utilise shift ctrl v
<Mobidoy> pour coller<
<Mobidoy> pour copier aussi, cc'est ctrl c mais tu dois aussi ajouter shift :) 
<kanouk> j'essaie
<kanouk> marche pas
<Mobidoy> ca te dit quoi ? 
<kanouk> ben j'arrive pas à coller la commandee
<Mobidoy> message d'erreur ou rien ? 
<kanouk> j'essaie avec shift
<kanouk> rien
<kanouk> j'ai xterm comme terminal
<Mobidoy> ok, si tu essaie de faire un click droit dans la fenetre de terminal, est-ce que l'option coller est dans le menu ? 
<kanouk> non j'ai essayé
<Mobidoy> donc si tu as pas l'option coller, c'est que tu as pas bien copier.... 
<kanouk> je peux bien réessayer mais j'ai copié 3 fois
<Mobidoy> essaie avec terminal sous accessoire pour voir ? 
<Mobidoy> lol bizz
<kanouk> marche pas
<Mobidoy> ca peut nous dire que tu as pas de codec d'installer
<Mobidoy> et quand tu tappe la commande a la main ca te donne rien ? 
<kanouk> ben rien parce que je sais pas si je tape la commande comme il faut
<kanouk> comme à côté de codec est-ce que c'est un zéro ou bien un o
<Mobidoy> a coter de Card tu veux dire ? 
<kanouk> et ya un espace entre * et | et grep?
<Mobidoy> c'est zero
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> oui un espace entre chacun
<kanouk> je croyais que c'était un o
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je recommence dans ce cas
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> ca dit : cat: not found
<kanouk> est-ce qu'il faut que je sois en root?
<Mobidoy> non
<Mobidoy> c'est une insatalation Ubuntu ? 
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> j'avais ubuntu mais mon ordi est planté
<kanouk> et j'ai dû installer une distro légère sur mon vieux portable
<kanouk> ce doit être pour ca que la commande fonctionne pas
<kanouk> je re
<Mobidoy> ok
<Mobidoy> c'est quoi ta distro ? 
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> slitaz
<kanouk> faudrait que j'aille sur leur chan s'il y en a un
<Mobidoy> Avais-tu essayer le netbook edition de Ubuntu ? 
<Mobidoy> ou meme, essaie un live cd de Trisquel Mini
<Mobidoy> c'est Ubuntu mais tres tres leger :) 
<kanouk> j'ai essayé d'installer lubuntu comme proposé ici mais mon portable est pas assez puissant
<kanouk> et netbook-remix tu veux dire?
<Mobidoy> ouaip....
<Mobidoy> Jette un oeil a Trisquel Mini
<kanouk> netbook-remix non pas vraiment essayé et Trisquel Mini connais pass
<Mobidoy> je crois que ca reglerais ton probleme
<kanouk> tu as le lien?
<Mobidoy> http://trisquel.info/en/wiki/trisquel-mini
<kanouk> j'ai même essayé plusieurs distros
<kanouk> ok je l'ai
<kanouk> il y a seulement que la mini qui est publiée à ce que j'en liss
<kanouk> la 3,5 sts version c'es la mini?
<Mobidoy> minute :) 
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> http://trisquel.info/en/download
<Mobidoy> selectionne mini dans cette page :) 
<Mobidoy> Je vais t'expliquer pkoi Trisquel devrait t'aider comparer au autre dans pas long.... Je suis un peu occuper, je dois transferer dans le lit :)
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> Bon desoler.... toute une aventure ce coucher lol... 
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> ok, les distros tel que Slitaz ont été dépouiller de contenue afin d'etre legere... 
<kanouk> je te laisse élaborer
<Mobidoy> Donc, il y manque des choses importantes, des commandes qui sont devenu des chose naturel (tel que Cat dans Slitaz)...
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Trisquel mini, c'est Ubuntu 10.04, qui a ete épurer de tout ce qui n'est pas open source... donc, meme pas de driver ati ou nvidia...
<Mobidoy> mais, qui garde toute les fonctionnalité
<kanouk> oui j'ai lu ca tantôt
<kanouk> que c'était complètement open source
<Mobidoy> selon moi, tu devrait etre ok avec ca...
<kanouk> ben faudrait que je l'essaie en live
<Mobidoy> et en plus, MagicFab en fait la promotion donc, il pourras te donner un coup de main si le besoin existe :) 
<Mobidoy> oui c sur ca :) 
<kanouk> mais y a-t-il un endroit où on parle des logiciels que la distro contient?
<kanouk> je peux la télécharger, l'essayer en live et voir
<kanouk> ca coûte rien de l'essayer en live
<Mobidoy> laisse moi te trouver ca :)
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> pendant que tu cherches j'ai quelque chose à faire et je reviens
<Mobidoy> et oublie pas que, ce sont les fonctionnalité de base que tu recherche... pour le reste, ca s'installe tres facilement
<Mobidoy> ok
<kanouk> re
<kanouk> tu parles des programmes ici qui s'installent très facilement?
<kanouk> moi ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si il y a beaucoup de configuration matérielle à faire
<Mobidoy> nope
<Mobidoy> pas du tout...
<Mobidoy> http://trisquel.info/en/wiki/suggestions-trisquel-mini
<kanouk> ah je vois que ce sont seulement les gtk applis qui sont supportées
<Mobidoy> une parti des programmes
<kanouk> j'y suis justement sur ce lien
<kanouk> openbox, oui c'est léger c'est ce que j'ai présentement
<kanouk> et j'aime bien en passant
<kanouk> j'ai leafpad aussi
<Mobidoy> oui c'est bien...
<Mobidoy> en passant pour gtk2
<kanouk> ya exaile que je connais pour l'avoir utilisé sur ma ubuntu
<kanouk> et exaile est super
<Mobidoy> c'est seulement que ils ont mit que des appli gtk mais, ca veut pas dire que les autres ne sont pas supporterééé 
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> openbox est de plus en plus populaire
<Mobidoy> C'est seulement pour coter legereter
<Mobidoy> ouaip
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> il est bien aimé openbox
<kanouk> en tout cas en ce qui me concernee
<Mobidoy> ca te montre la difference entre une distro legere et une distro depouiller
<kanouk> ben faudrait que j'essaieee
<Mobidoy> ouaip :) 
<kanouk> excuse mon clavier il marche pas bien
<kanouk> plein de fautes
<Mobidoy> pas grave... mes doigts non plus :) 
<kanouk> et pas de cédilles sous les c cédille non plus ;-D
<Mobidoy> lol
<kanouk> vieille machine que j'ai
<kanouk> mais c'est ca qui est plaisant avec gnu/linux
<Mobidoy> j'ai Trisquel sur ce portable te j'ai ete agreablement surpris...
<kanouk> on peut faire des tests, installer, désinstaller et avoir du léger qui fonctionne
<Mobidoy> oauip :) 
<kanouk> et tout fonctionne bien, le son et tout?
<kanouk> il est vieux ton portable?
<kanouk> tu l'as en dual boot je suppose?
<Mobidoy> oui je n'ai vue aucune difference d'avec mon autre portable sous Ubuntu
<Mobidoy> non pas de Dual... 
<kanouk> mon autre ordi qui est planté avait seulement que 3 ans
<kanouk> et celui-ci avec lequel je suis il en a 4
<kanouk> et il roule quand-même assez bien
<Mobidoy> Non ni un ni l'autre ne sont pas vieux.... 
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> j'ai aussi essayé toutou linux qui est bien aussi
<Mobidoy> 4 ans sous Linux, c'est pas vieux :) 
<Mobidoy> connais pas :)
<kanouk> toi ou ta machine ....4 ans sous linux? ;-D ?
<kanouk> les 2 je pense ;-D
<kanouk> toi "et" ta machine ;-D
<kanouk> moi fait 4 ans aussi
<kanouk> on pourrait affirmer qu'on s'est dégourdi en même temps ou "réveillé" en même temps pour passer sous linux
<Mobidoy> ouaip...
<kanouk> ;-D
<kanouk> faut avoir le sens de l'humour avec moi :D
<kanouk> hihi
<Mobidoy> t'inquiete, j'en ai a revendre :) 
<kanouk> lol ...
<kanouk> pas barrée la madame
<kanouk> hihi
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<kanouk> ;-D
<Mobidoy> Le scrogneugneu non plus :) 
<kanouk> lollllllllllll
<Mobidoy> http://rog.asus.com/Product.aspx?PId=39
<Mobidoy> Mon portable avec Ubuntu
<Mobidoy> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/gateway-gateway-15-6-intel-core-i3-370m-laptop-nv5916h-blue-nv5916h/10158888.aspx
<Mobidoy> Celui ci avec Trisquel
<kanouk> tu as les 2?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> asus et gateway?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> tu te promènes en cadillac?
<Mobidoy> Voici la definition de scrogneugneu
<Mobidoy> Juron plais. et atténué que l'on prête volontiers aux vieux militaires bougons
<kanouk> ah parce que t'es un vieux militaire bougon?
<kanouk> vraiment beau l'asus
<Mobidoy> oui le asus c'est une vrai bombe...
<kanouk> le design est super aussi
<Mobidoy> Pis oui je suis un vieux militaire, tres bientot a la retraite :) 
<kanouk> ce sont les plus récents ces asus?
<kanouk> à 39 ans?
<Mobidoy> oui, il est concue selon le bombardier furtif americain le F-117
<Mobidoy> oui et oui
<Mobidoy> Ce Asus la est sortie en octobre
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> vraiment hot l'asus
<Mobidoy> et j'ai 20 ans et 2 semaines de carriere militaire de completer... a 20 ans, ont peut avoir notre retraite... 
<kanouk> ben bravo!
<Mobidoy> Mais moi je vais avoir une retraite medicale
<Mobidoy> Merci :) 
<Mobidoy> loil
<kanouk> que veux-tu dire par retraite médicale?
<kanouk> tu es pas en santé?
<Mobidoy> Probleme de sante que je peut t'expliquer au courant des 3 ou 4 prochains mois (c'est vraiment compliquer) lol... Ca s'appel un Syndrome du Defiler Thoracique, Bilateral !!! 
<kanouk> ton gateway aussi a un beau design
<Mobidoy> 0
<kanouk> :(
<kanouk> ca a l'air compliqué oui
<Mobidoy> oui les 2 sont cool mais c'est surtout pour les specs moi que je les ai choisient :) 
<kanouk> les specs?
<Mobidoy> problemes avec les nerfs au niveau des epaules, cou. bras et mains
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Oui les caracteristiques, memoire, cpu, carte video etc....
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> ca fait 3 ans que j'ai ca.... je prends des bonnes pilulles qui rendent heureux lol :) 
<kanouk> ahaha!!! :-D
<kanouk> http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/
<Mobidoy> Mais c'est epeurant des fois... comme la. ca fait 3 jours que je ne sens plus mon bras droit... lol
<kanouk> ca c'est mon bijou
<kanouk> accompagné de 
<kanouk> ca : http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/
<Mobidoy> Vraiment cool ton Mac mais, c'est pas si vieux que ca.... il devrait etre facilement supporter  !! 
<Mobidoy> Rt tpn Iphone, il est hacker ? 
<kanouk> quand je te parle de mon vieux portable c'est pas celui-là
<Mobidoy> OMG.... et ton Iphone.... 
<kanouk> non il est pas haché
<kanouk> hacké
<Mobidoy> ahh ok..... 
<kanouk> et je veux pas le jailbreaker non plus parce que ya plus de garantie s'il arrive quoi que ce soit
<kanouk> et je prends pas ce risque
<kanouk> en fait j'avais 3 portables
<kanouk> lol :D
<Mobidoy> C pas vrai pour la garantie :) Le Jailbreak est Logiciel donc, ils ne peuvent pas le savoir...
<kanouk> et c'est celui du milieu qui est sauté
<Mobidoy> ok :)
<kanouk> bah! j'aime mieux pas prendre de chance
<kanouk> c'est vice tas......qui est sauté ;-d
<Mobidoy> Moi j'ai un Ipod Touch et la premiere chose que j'ai fait, c'est le Jailbreaker... j'ai aussi rooter mon Nexus one et installer Cyanogen Mod :) 
<kanouk> vice...tas = version instable wincro$soft
<kanouk> ah monsieur a un ipod touch ;-D
<kanouk> on rit pu
<Mobidoy> version instable..... Tu parle de tout ce qui a ete fait depuis 1981 a aujourd'hui ? 
<kanouk> lol là tu me perds parce que je connais pas ces trucs
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<kanouk> non je parle de vista
<kanouk> vista=version instable
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> mais soyons francs et disons que windows 7 est super bien
<kanouk> j'utilise pas win
<Mobidoy> en fait, il me sert de cadran.... le ipod touch, je fait tout avec le Nexus One
<Mobidoy> Oui il est bien Windows 7
<Mobidoy> Mais ils vont reussir a le briser.... 
<kanouk> le cadran pour te réveiller?
<Mobidoy> oui...
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> je connais pas le contenu des ipod touch
<Mobidoy> avec Best Alarm Clock :)
<kanouk> mais iphone c'est super
<Mobidoy> C'est cool, tu peux mettre une liste de chanson de ton gout pour ton reveil :) 
<kanouk> et tu peux faire quoi avec un ipod touch?
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> tout ce que le iphone fait sauf appeler...
<kanouk> ah ok
<Mobidoy> en autant que tu ai un acces a un router...
<kanouk> ben pt'être pas tout ce que le iphone fait....
<kanouk> tu connais skype?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> face time est accessible en wifi
<Mobidoy> oui :) 
<kanouk> et depuis hier ou avant-hier, la vidéo skype est accessible en 3G
<Mobidoy> Et fonctionne avec le Ipod touch
<kanouk> ah oui?
<kanouk> savais pas ca
<kanouk> face time est pas accessible en 3G
<Mobidoy> non et c'est con selon moi :) 
<kanouk> et de toute manière faut que l'autre personne avec qui tu veux avoir une vidéo conférence, il faut que cette personne possède un iphone
<kanouk> con tu dis?
<kanouk> mets-en
<Mobidoy> ou un Ipod Touch :) 
<kanouk> au prix qu'on paie.....:(
<Mobidoy> ouaip.... exact
<kanouk> moi j'ai tout plein d'applis sur mon iphone, au moins 90
<kanouk> que j'ai installées
<kanouk> et ce sont toutes des gratos
<kanouk> pas une que j'ai payée
<kanouk> j'en essaie et si elles font pas mon affairee, je supprime
<Mobidoy> je vais t'en sortir une cool.... juste le temps que mon telephone s'allume
<kanouk> et j'ai lu quelque chose sur android aujourd'hui
<Mobidoy> É
<Mobidoy> ? 
<kanouk> attend je cherche
<Mobidoy> ok :)
<kanouk> ah ce serait un trojan qui serait en train de faire  des ravages 
<kanouk> je te file le lien
<kanouk> http://www.korben.info/page/2
<Mobidoy> celui de la chine ? 
<kanouk> sais pas
<Mobidoy> http://www.korben.info/page/2
<Mobidoy> oui ok, c'est celui que je pensait... Il circule sur les repos non officiel
<Mobidoy> Donc, c'est comme aller ce promener sur les sites XXX sans antivirus :) 
<kanouk> mais tu sais c'est selon la firme qui fournit un anti-malware pour Android qui dit ca
<kanouk> est-ce pour vendre des anti-malwares?
<Mobidoy> oui... 
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> pt'être cette même firme qui a concu le trojan lol
<Mobidoy> non, c'est vrai... ca a sortie en chine cette cochonnerie :) 
<kanouk> truc de marketing
<kanouk> pt'être
<kanouk> je sais pas
<Mobidoy> ouin ils en seraient pas a leur premiere de ce genre
<kanouk> on a souvent entendu parler que les virus sont concus par ceux qui vendent des antivirus
<kanouk> pas leur première de ce genre?
<Mobidoy> il y a une partie vrai et une partie mal expliquer la dedans...
<kanouk> j'en sais rien moi je dis ca comme ca
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> Ok.... je te resume tout ca... 
<Mobidoy> Oui il y a et a eu des firmes qui ont lancer des logiciels malveillant tres virulent mais plutot innofensif.... Tout ca pour promouvoire leurs produit car eux, ils avait deja la solution (j'espere, ils ont creer le probleme)...
<Mobidoy> Donc, ca c'est la premiere situation.
<kanouk> je comprend comment ca se passeee
<Mobidoy> La deuxieme partis elle, est une demi veriter car, au jeu du telephone, l'histoire ce deforme toujours ....
<kanouk> c'est pour ceux qui installent des applications hors du  l'Android Markett
<kanouk> ben enfin les applis qu'on mentionne
<Mobidoy> Dans les annees 90, il y a eu une tres grosse expansion des virus.... 
<kanouk> k
<Mobidoy> Tous plus compliquer les un que les autres...
<kanouk> moi je m'ennuie pas mais je vais quitter
<kanouk> ca a été très intéressant de discuter avec toi Mobidoy
<Mobidoy> Les pirate qui les fabriquaient sont des genies en sois donc, lorsque pris en delit, une fois passer en cours, ils recevait comme sanction de devoir travailler pour le compte des compagnies d'anti virus...
<kanouk> te souhaite une bonne fin de soirée
<Mobidoy> ok, ont reprends ca bientot alors :) 
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> A toi aussi et a bientot :) 
<kanouk> ben on peut finir d'en jaser 
<kanouk> et ensuite j'y vais
<Mobidoy> bin non, ont vas en garder pour plus tard :) 
<Mobidoy> Bonne nuit :P 
<kanouk> lol ce que tu me dis là me fait penser au film "attrape-moi si tu peux"
<Mobidoy> exactement... 
<kanouk> tu as vu ce film?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> moi je dois l'avoir écouté 4 fois
<Mobidoy> le principe est le meme en fait :) 
<kanouk> et à la fin du film on voit le vrai
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> excellent film
<Mobidoy> tres d'accord avec toi :) 
<kanouk> et ce que tu me dis me fait penser à ca
<Mobidoy> Y en a un autre vieux avec robert Redford, je ne me souvient plus du titre mais c'est le meme genre....
<kanouk> mais c'est la meilleure facon de les réhabiliter
<Mobidoy> je vais le retrouver et te le dirais !! 
<Mobidoy> oui et cxe sont des genieéééé
<kanouk> ah celui-là je connais pas
<Mobidoy> si il peuvent le faire, il savent comment le dejouer...
<kanouk> lol y en a des "bolés"
<kanouk> c'est exactement ca
<Mobidoy> mets en... 
<Mobidoy> ok ouste.... a bientot :) 
<kanouk> bon ben on reprend cette discussion
<kanouk> @ +++
<Mobidoy> Dak, ciao
<kanouk> allo!
<Musashimaru> salut
<kanouk> salut Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> bonne année
<kanouk> à toi aussi bonne et heureuse année
<Musashimaru> j'y travaille :)
<kanouk> lol moi aussi :)
<Musashimaru> déjà, je vais tester une sensibilité exponentielle pour mon système de controle de souris avec le kinect
<kanouk> lolllllllllll tout un défi ;-D
<Musashimaru> non
<kanouk> :)
<Musashimaru> c'est juste que ca va faciliter les choses à mon avis.
<kanouk> ok
<Musashimaru> Si tu deplace ta main vite, la souris va bouger beaucoup plus. Si tu deplace lentement, ca va augmenter la précision
<kanouk> je comprends rien à ce que tu dis mais pas grave :-D
<Musashimaru> enfin je pense
<kanouk> bon test alors
<Musashimaru> si tu bouge ta main rapidement, la disatance parcourue par la souris sera plus grande que si tu la bouge lentement
<kanouk> oh! on rit pu ;-D
<Musashimaru> faut jujste que je trouve les coefficient et la formule qui va bien.
<Musashimaru> ca pourrait être un exp ou simplement un carré... a voir
<kanouk> k
<Musashimaru> je sais pas ce que j'ai fait dernièrement, mais ca marche plus... :)
<kanouk> faudra que tu trouves
<kanouk> je pense qu'à toutes les fois que l'on fait des changements on devrait les inscrire quelque part 
<Musashimaru> kanouk, j'ai un svn local pour mon projet, je suis pas débile. :)
<kanouk> ben j'ai jamais dit une telle chose non plus
<kanouk> c'est une réflexion que j'ai fait tout simplement
<Musashimaru> oui, mais ca on l'apprend aprés qu'on ai merdé sur un projet... :)
<Musashimaru> corrigé mon bug.... rencontre du 3eme type...
<kanouk> Mobidoy--> pourrais-tu me rappeler le nom de la distribution dont tu me parlais hier, j'ai changé d'ordi et j'ai pas le lien sur celui-ci
<kanouk> je cherche sur le net et trouve pas, me rappelle pas du nom
<IdleOne> trisquel
<IdleOne> et slitaz
<IdleOne> si je me souviens bien
<kanouk> bonjour IdleOne , hmmmmmmmmm je pense pas que ce soit trisquel
<kanouk> et slitaz c'est ce que j'ai d'installé présentement
<kanouk> ah pt'être oui , trisquel mini
<kanouk> dans cette distribution, les logiciels par défaut, est-ce que ce sont des logiciels de dernière version?
<kanouk> je veux dire tous les logiciels ont-ils la version la plus récente?
<IdleOne> aucune idee
<kanouk> merci IdleOne 
<IdleOne> je sais que magicfab roule trisquel
<kanouk> oui j'ai su hier 
<Mobidoy> Oui c'est trisquel mini... mais je peux pas dire pour la version....
<kanouk> ben hier on regardait la version mini
<kanouk> en autant que j'aie le nom, pour le reste rien ne presse, je prendrai le temps de regarder comme il faut
<Mobidoy> je parle de la version des applicsations :) je sais pas si ce sont les plus récentes
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> comme firefox par exemple installée sur une mini distribution mais dont la version n'est pas la plus récente
<kanouk> on reçoit un avertissement comme quoi notre version n'est pas la plus récente et qu'il y a risque pour la sécurité
<kanouk> on fait quoi avec ça si on peut pas installer la version la plus récente avec notre mini distribution?
<Mobidoy> tu peux installer ce que tu veux :) 
<kanouk> sur la Trisquel?
<kanouk> je vais télécharger l'iso pour voir
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> suis en train de télécharger
<kanouk> l'iso se grave
<kanouk> bien hâte de voir ce que ça donne
<Ankman> et
<kanouk> allo Ankman 
<kanouk> ben là je fais le check du cd
<kanouk> le check avant l'essai
<Ankman> kanouk: allo
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> c'est en train de loader
<kanouk> le load a été très très long
<kanouk> suis arrivée sur le bureau
<kanouk> j'explore :D
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-27
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-29
<atvr> bonsoire il y a quelqun ??
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-30
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-31
<atvr> bonsoire j'ai besoin d'aide
<atvr> il y a quelqun
<atvr> #ubuntu
<Kimlaroux> le truc c'est de poser la question
<atvr> le probleme, c'est que je suis entrin dinstaller ubuntu 11.10 sur mon portable avec une cle usb, mes quand jarrive au menu ou je peux choisire de seulement essayer ubuntu ou linstaler, apres avoire apuyer sur entrer mon ecran devien noir et rien ne safiche sur mon ecran
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-01
<MaNux> salut tous
<MaNux> J'suis sous windows, ça fait deja quelque années que je pense passer a linux ubuntu 10.04 LTS, mais ce qui me rebutte ces l'installation des pilotes ATI 9550
<Ankman> well...
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-25
<IdleOne> Joyeux Noel et Merry Christmas!
<IdleOne> Hope you all have a fantastic day.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-26
<Chex> IdleOne: thanks man, happy holidays to you as well. :) 
<teolemon> salut à tous
<teolemon> certains sont-ils intéressé(e)s par la traduction ?
<teolemon> l'équipe francophone recherche des contributeurs pour les descriptions de la Logithèque, ainsi que Raring Ringtail
<teolemon> nous sommes sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n
<YoBoY> teolemon, esclavagiste :D
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-25
<IdleOne> Joyeux Noel - Merry Christmas
<Ankman> thanks. and to you
#ubuntu-qc 2014-12-24
<qwebirc31971> Bonjour je voudrais savoir svp ou trouver un pc portable avec Débian installé dans region de joliette 
<qwebirc31971> Bon et bien la je doit quité je vous souhaite un bon reveillons de Noel
#ubuntu-qc 2014-12-28
<tuxmax> salut tlm
<Ankman> 'llo
#ubuntu-qc 2018-12-24
<Ankman> .tr :en :fr Merry Christmas
<Tankbot> Ankman: "joyeux Noël" (en to fr, translate.google.com)
#ubuntu-qc 2018-12-28
<Ankman> btw. i run
<Ankman> Linux localhost 3.14.0+ #209 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 27 11:39:36 CST 2017 x86_64
<Ankman> on my tablet
<Ankman> oops, wrong channel, sorry
#ubuntu-qc 2019-12-23
<Sebastien> jsuis pas certain 
<Guest_57> Re Salut Sebastien Merci ! Pour les infos, :] oui en fait il y a la version Française inclue .
#ubuntu-qc 2019-12-25
<Ankman> Merry Christmas
#ubuntu-qc 2019-12-26
<Chex> thanks Ankman 
<Chex> same to you
<Ankman> ty
